# Nervous about painting eaves...



## TopCut (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys!

Got a project starting soon for some second-story eaves on 5 apartment buildings:










I haven't worked with ladders yet and am a bit nervous about this project. Since it's a flat roof, we've planned for me to scrape and paint from above, but a thought just occurred to me: how do I carry a 5 gallon bucket of paint up a 30' ladder? Or do I?

I figured it would be easiest to just kneel-and-roll these eaves from up above, but would it be possible to paint from down below with a long extension? Bit by bit with a sprayer and ladder? If it's customary to roll from the ground using a 20' pole... how does one get paint on the roller? :blink:

Thanks for any help! I'm still pretty green. :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

There are numerous ways to go about this task. But just remember, you're not doing anyone any favors if you incur a busted spine. Follow proper safety procedures concerning fall protection and ladder safety.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

TopCut said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got a project starting soon for some second-story eaves on 5 apartment buildings:
> 
> ...


Get a boom lift. With tracks if its softer grass.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Haven't worked with ladders "yet"? This conjures up a lot of questions... :blink:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I'm sure you could do it with a pole but its gonna take forever doing that. If its a flat roof I would do it from the top myself. If you can't pack the paint up a ladder maybe use a rope and pull it up. Or use a big cut pot and just fill it on the ground.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, how the heck can you bid and land a project such as this without determining in advance how you are going to do it and work any potential expenses (such as a lift) into your plan? Not trying to bust your chops but this seems like a classic "cart before the horse" scenario.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Why would you even entertain the idea of hauling a 5'er of paint up a ladder... they do sell gallon's ya know...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Also, how the heck can you bid and land a project such as this without determining in advance how you are going to do it and work any potential expenses (such as a lift) into your plan? Not trying to bust your chops but this seems like a classic "cart before the horse" scenario.


I'm guessing Topcut is an employee. And if he is a contractor, or someone that got a job painting a piece of property, it really doesn't surprise me that things aren't always thought through when visions of Benjamin's are dancing in their head. This seems to be the general nature of the painting business.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Tie a rope to the handle of the fiver, take the other end up the ladder and then haul away. Though probably a good idea to have another guy there to assist. You do have help on this project - right?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Get a ladder! I own a ladder stabilizer that adjusts that allows you to work a couple of feet away from the wall on jobs such as this. Get one of these too.


----------



## TopCut (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys I completely understand the skepticism here and have no issues admitting - again - that I am new to many aspects of this business. 

This job was offered to me through the property company I'm currently turning apartments for and I made it perfectly clear to the manager that I wasn't as experienced with exterior. It's not a big deal if it falls through; I'm not painting the White House here. 

I planned as much as I could, but once I actually put my feet on the ladder, I realized that I no longer posses the bravery of an adolescent, and lack the experience of a lifelong ladder-monkey. 

I'm going to try tying-off the ladder to a balcony on each building, but if that doesn't help to calm me, I'll just pass the job to someone more competent. I'm not planning on building this business, so spending hundreds of dollars on ladders, pulleys, or other equipment just isn't feasible for me. 

EDIT: I should add that we discussed a boom lift, but it wasn't within the budget of the complex. My bid was essentially for labor only, as they had already discussed the maintenance guys handling this themselves, but they are simply too busy right now. 

Thanks for all of the advice though!


----------



## TopCut (Apr 28, 2015)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I'm sure you could do it with a pole but its gonna take forever doing that. If its a flat roof I would do it from the top myself. If you can't pack the paint up a ladder maybe use a rope and pull it up. Or use a big cut pot and just fill it on the ground.


Thanks for this advice. After posting, I realized that I probably could lift a half-fiver with a rope from the roof. This is probably what I'll do... if I can muster the courage to climb the damn ladder at all, haha. 

I must ask though: what do you mean by using a "big cut pot" and filling it on the ground?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you painting the bottoms or just the facing. If you are painting the bottom you wouldn't be able to reach from the roof anyway. Maybe some portable scaffolding would fit in the budget? I would think that some portable scaffolding would come in quite handy on a property like that for many different maintenance jobs.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Buy a ladder stand off and do all the work from the ladder. Work w a 4" brush from a cut bucket with a hook, always keep one hand on the ladder.Take the ladder standoffs off to cut the section in close to the building, maybe do that last. Definitely think about working with an experienced ext painter on this, or someone to spot the ladder at the very least, this way you are comfortable working w the height. My 2 cents
You might have to buy the ladder stand off online, from what i see retail do not sell them anymore.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TopCut said:


> Thanks for this advice. After posting, I realized that I probably could lift a half-fiver with a rope from the roof. This is probably what I'll do... if I can muster the courage to climb the damn ladder at all, haha.
> 
> I must ask though: what do you mean by using a "big cut pot" and filling it on the ground?


Cut pot/cut bucket/work pot are all terms for the container of paint that you work out of. Some guys use recycled 1-gallon paint cans, some use storebought work pots, and some guys use 2-gallon pails. The idea is to fill the pot with a reasonable amount of paint before climbing up to work.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

If I bid a job that needed a boom and they said they weren't going to pay for it either directly or indirectly in my bid than I wouldn't do it. One of the biggest misakes one can make is letting the customer dictate how you do the work or busines.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TopCut said:


> Guys I completely understand the skepticism here and have no issues admitting - again - that I am new to many aspects of this business.
> 
> This job was offered to me through the property company I'm currently turning apartments for and I made it perfectly clear to the manager that I wasn't as experienced with exterior. It's not a big deal if it falls through; I'm not painting the White House here.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are being realistic about your concerns so kudos for that. Given all of that, I think passing on this project might be a wise direction to take. Five of these units is a lot for any one guy to do - especially if he doesn't have the necessary equipment and experience. My guess is about two days into unit one and you're going to be wondering what you have gotten yourself into.


----------



## TopCut (Apr 28, 2015)

RH said:


> My guess is about two days into unit one and you're going to be wondering what you have gotten yourself into.


Haha, yes. This is why I have two friends "on call" because I honestly have little idea what I'm doing. It's roughly 1,500 linear feet and I bid about 40 hours of work... but again - no idea. 

I'm making good money with the company turning apartments, but I eagerly jumped at the chance to make some more (who wouldn't!). If it turns out I just can't make this happen, I'm sure they'll understand. Hell, it's obvious now why maintenance didn't want to do this


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

RH said:


> It sounds like you are being realistic about your concerns so kudos for that. Given all of that, I think passing on this project might be a wise direction to take. Five of these units is a lot for any one guy to do - especially if he doesn't have the necessary equipment and experience. My guess is about two days into unit one and you're going to be wondering what you have gotten yourself into.



I did not realize it was 5 buildings, so i have to agree with this...its too much.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

TopCut said:


> Haha, yes. This is why I have two friends "on call" because I honestly have little idea what I'm doing. It's roughly 1,500 linear feet and I bid about 40 hours of work... but again - no idea. /QUOTE]
> 
> 5 buildings, 40 hrs? By yourself? If you have your friends help, do you pay their wages or do the property managers? Where will you get the extension ladders to do the work?
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting to expand your knowledge-base, but I'd strongly recommend working with an outfit who can show you all of the little tips, tricks & techniques to painting exteriors safely and efficiently.


----------



## TopCut (Apr 28, 2015)

The property is providing the ladders; I'm paying my friends. 

It's just the eaves I'm scraping and painting - they look like they're about 18" tall. Hopefully I haven't grossly underestimated the labor but it didn't seem too bad if it could be done from the rooftops


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> 5 buildings, 40 hrs? By yourself? If you have your friends help, do you pay their wages or do the property managers? Where will you get the extension ladders to do the work?
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting to expand your knowledge-base, but I'd strongly recommend working with an outfit who can show you all of the little tips, tricks & techniques to painting exteriors safely and efficiently.




Troy has a good idea. Unless your two on call friends have a fair amount of experience, see if the head outfit will bring in a professional outfit with a crew to do these and then see if you can work with them and learn some things for future reference - but also don't be surprised if they don't want you to be hanging around.

Also, I would be more concerned about accessing those eaves for the prep work; cleaning, scraping, and sanding, than about the actual painting. IMO, painting them will be the easier part.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What is the eave exactly? Just the front. The fascia board. I thought a eave was something else and I can't even place what I thought it was. 

A handline. You know a rope is what you want to have. To get everything you need up onto the roof.
A whole five? You just pour half of it off into another empty five. Wala. And yeh I actually had to have someone show me that one time. Genius. Haha


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

TopCut said:


> Guys I completely understand the skepticism here and have no issues admitting - again - that I am new to many aspects of this business.
> 
> This job was offered to me through the property company I'm currently turning apartments for and I made it perfectly clear to the manager that I wasn't as experienced with exterior. It's not a big deal if it falls through; I'm not painting the White House here.
> 
> ...


Assuming a respectable journeyman wage, I bet I can do it cheaper out of a lift than u can off a ladder. About 20 feet high Im guessing? Could pry scrape all 1400 feet of fascia in one day.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Please take no offense here. It's not meant to be a personal attack. But.......Quit while your ahead, and still in one piece. This job is hardly worth doing for 40 hours wages, for somebody with experience. Definitely not worth it for a ladder scared, greed horn.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Oden said:


> What is the eave exactly? Just the front. The fascia board. I thought a eave was something else and I can't even place what I thought it was.
> 
> A handline. You know a rope is what you want to have. To get everything you need up onto the roof.
> A whole five? You just pour half of it off into another empty five. Wala. And yeh I actually had to have someone show me that one time. Genius. Haha


I don't know what an eave is either. I assumed was talking about the fascia.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Eeeh we got the Internet. I sometimes forget
If these are correct. Nah you ain't reaching it from the roof
But I always called this soffit


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Around here, an eave is usually described as the entire overhang, including the soffit and fascia.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Around here, an eave is usually described as the entire overhang, including the soffit and fascia.


That seems to be widely held view, so the OP really seems to be talking about the fascia.

Given what gear we have handy, I'd go with extension ladders, ladder jacks, and picks.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TopCut said:


> The property is providing the ladders; I'm paying my friends.
> 
> It's just the eaves I'm scraping and painting - they look like they're about 18" tall. Hopefully I haven't grossly underestimated the labor but it didn't seem too bad if it could be done from the rooftops


One question that might be a real deal breaker: when were those apartments built? If it's before 1978, I think you might want to walk away.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

First, You need to trim those trees if you are going to use a ladders.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Who doesn't think TopCut is not going to try painting these facial boards from the roof?
The money is sitting On the table with his name on it. LOL.

TC, get the effin ladder to the roof and do your thing. I would highly recommend you tie yourself off in case your belly, ( not judging) rolls you over the edge. And as far as hauling a fiver up the ladder, comon' don't be such a puss. Obviously your not going to fill it to the rim. 

Your golden brother! Get er done and collect the bank. Good luck!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Who doesn't think TopCut is not going to try painting these facial boards from the roof? The money is sitting On the table with his name on it. LOL. TC, get the effin ladder to the roof and do your thing. I would highly recommend you tie yourself off in case your belly, ( not judging) rolls you over the edge. And as far as hauling a fiver up the ladder, comon' don't be such a puss. Obviously your not going to fill it to the rim. Your golden brother! Get er done and collect the bank. Good luck!


Me too. I'm reaching over. It's the blood rushing and setting into ur head that is the worst part. The time u save? Moving ladders? I'm reaching,


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Get out of there, you're in over your head. I never encourage guys with no ladder experience, to make that type of job your first taste of exterior painting. Some could wing it, and figure it out quick, others will regret that they took the job. You probably fall into the latter, unless your being paid enough for a new spine.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Id do it all from the ladder. Heck id bring a cutting can up with a ladder hook and 3" brush, scrape and paint as I go. I'd use aura low luster, hit it once maybe twice if it looked ****ty from the ground and be done with it.

Although I have been up and down ladders for my entire painting career so they really don't bother me. Maybe get a roofers harness if your scared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> *Are you painting the bottoms or just the facing. If you are painting the bottom you wouldn't be able to reach from the roof anyway.* Maybe some portable scaffolding would fit in the budget? I would think that some portable scaffolding would come in quite handy on a property like that for many different maintenance jobs.


That was my first thought. My second thought was a quote from Clint Eastwood: "A man has got to know his limitations." Don't tackle something "at heights" without the proper equipment and experience. Too little to gain, too much to lose.


----------



## TopCut (Apr 28, 2015)

For any concerned about the labor, yes, it's just the facade - the front faces of the panels. This is just a spruce-up job to help the complex look a little nicer. 

It sucks to find out I'm suddenly scared of heights, but I don't mind admitting it. We all have our strengths and weaknesses and I'll never be a skilled "all-around" painter. Right now, I'm just a guy making some money until other paths open up. 

I appreciate all of the advice and the reassurance from those who realize how easy this job really is... for those who can climb ladders haha. I will work safely or not at all.

I'm going at it again on Thursday after the rain clears up and will try to remember to update this thread.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

OSHA safety courses are in need.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TopCut said:


> For any concerned about the labor, yes, it's just the facade - the front faces of the panels. This is just a spruce-up job to help the complex look a little nicer.
> 
> It sucks to find out I'm suddenly scared of heights, but I don't mind admitting it. We all have our strengths and weaknesses and I'll never be a skilled "all-around" painter. Right now, I'm just a guy making some money until other paths open up.
> 
> ...


Sack up soldier! Get up there and Earn your keep. You're coming off as a Girl Scout selling cookies. Drop the chocolate chip happy slappys and climb that freakin ladder!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Shades of Richmond....


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I lost 2 friends in one year form lift accidents and another 24 yr old kid was killed last week a roofer who fell. Be careful no matter how you do it and if you don't feel safe or get twitchy legs of butterflies that overwhelm you don't do it. As for sanding 5 buildings in one day the whole eve as 1500 LF I don't think so . I'm assuming your gonna , sand , prime , caulk as needed and finish paint all 5 buildings in 40 hrs I'd be very impressed. Remember 3 guys for one day is 24 hrs so two days 3 guys is 48 and your gonna do this whole job in 40.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Just another thought. You stated that you are unsure of yourself on ladders. Well, if you choose to tackle this job from the roof, have you considered that vertigo could be a real problem? I would bet that someone feeling insecure on a ladder is really going to feel insecure looking down over the roof all day, all the while trying to scrape/brush/roll or however you plan on doing it.

As a former mason, I used to build corner leads out of block while leaning over the edge of buildings (up to 10 stories) in order to keep the lead plumb. I had confidence in myself and the sense not to stare at the ground, but what I was working on. Vertigo is a real thing, and not everyone can working leaning over the edge of a building. Just a forewarning.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder if the op even know how to safely setup and work off ladders. My guess would be no. It just doesn't sit right with me. If you're afraid of working off a 24'er to prep/paint a second story fascia, then you should probably stay on the ground. Just sayin'.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I wonder if the op even know how to safely setup and work off ladders. My guess would be no. It just doesn't sit right with me. If you're afraid of working off a 24'er to prep/paint a second story fascia, then you should probably stay on the ground. Just sayin'.


As someone who holds the highest level of safety experience and fearlessness on this internet site, I can assure you that young TC, is facing a decisive challenge in terms of reaching over the edge of a roof, verses the orthodox approach of a ladder. 

There are only a few men in this trade who are built to achieve the reach over without falling into the abyss of bad descisions. TC may well be one of these conquerors.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Really bro cmon 2nd story soffits? This has to be a joke right?

Scrape and paint as you go my man. Use a ladder with a pothook with a 2 gallon with wiz roller, grid and brush. Cut and roll no need to lay it off probably will look fine. Anyone here could fly through that like it's nothing. Or should I say should be able to. It's exterior apartment work for crying out loud. OK I need a :beer: after this one.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Just don't make it to a youtube viral. You'll be ok...take your time and forget about the money at this point.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> Really bro cmon 2nd story soffits? This has to be a joke right?
> 
> Scrape and paint as you go my man. Use a ladder with a pothook with a 2 gallon with wiz roller, grid and brush. Cut and roll no need to lay it off probably will look fine. Anyone here could fly through that like it's nothing. Or should I say should be able to. It's exterior apartment work for crying out loud. OK I need a :beer: after this one.


Do you know the seriousness of gravel crawling my whiskery friend? All it takes is one stinkin rock to pierce the meniscus nerve and Awww!, over the edge a plump body goes. TC needs proper handling to get this job done, and PT's prepared to do it! Without me of course.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> As someone who holds the highest level of safety experience and fearlessness on this internet site, I can assure you that young TC, is facing a decisive challenge in terms of reaching over the edge of a roof, verses the orthodox approach of a ladder.
> 
> There are only a few men in this trade who are built to achieve the reach over without falling into the abyss of bad descisions. TC may well be one of these conquerors.



You seem to be feeling awful randy today Ca. Not a bad thing. Just even funnier than usual. Drunk on machismo maybe.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Shades of Richmond....


Except Richmond would have wanted our thoughts about setting up a series of ladders 8' apart so he could jump from one to another as he worked his way around the unit. :yes:


----------



## WestCoast99 (May 8, 2012)

I've read most of the comments in this thread, OP. Some guys are telling you to "man up". My insight is "man up" only if the price is right and you can manage the entire job without breaking your neck. Don't work on this for your regular rate, this warrants hazard pay, etc…

Second point: maybe the owners/ managers of the building have gotten other bids and they think the other guys are way too high. Then they ask you and you give them a "new-guy-in-the-business price" (a very low price, when compared to other bids). Ask yourself if it's going to be worth it to you. It might take twice as long as you have estimated. You don't want to lose your butt. 

The other thing that I re-learn every year is that your best customers will want to use you for jobs that you would not normally do. For instance, your residential apartment re-paint customer might ask you to price a downtown 12 story exterior. Sometimes you just have to tell them no, that it is outside the service boundaries of your company, and you will not take on the job, let alone bid it. It's OK to turn things down from time to time if you aren't totally certain about the job. 

From my life, I had a commercial exterior job last year where we had to do it over one weekend (we worked 12 hour days) and I had to call in my "retired" lead painter from 2 hours away to do the job. Without his labor and expertise we never would have made it and I never would have taken on the job. But the customer wanted us so we did it. This year, one year later, the same customer asked me to paint his own house next year. Tomorrow morning I have to call him and tell him we can't do it. It's a bummer, but sometimes we need to pass on these opportunities. People understand these things well enough as long as you don't go whimpering to them about how you want the work but can't do it. Just tell them you can't do it IF you can't do it. Be confident. They don't care about your personal hang ups or problems. People want prices and good service and workmanship. If you can provide both of those things that's great. If you have to turn down projects due to constraints (time, 
experience, capabilities) just tell them and tell them NO. Do work that you know how to do. Take some risks every year, learn new things, but don't screw yourself.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

CApainter said:


> As someone who holds the highest level of safety experience and fearlessness on this internet site, I can assure you that young TC, is facing a decisive challenge in terms of reaching over the edge of a roof, verses the orthodox approach of a ladder. There are only a few men in this trade who are built to achieve the reach over without falling into the abyss of bad descisions. TC may well be one of these conquerors.


 It sounds like you've done your share of reach-arounds while laying on your stomach up on a hot tar roof.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

how many units in each bld?
you say the building is 20' high how long?
trees, bushes, cars, stairs ?
you say they supply paint, what brand & line?
you say you make good money on interiors ... what is good money $400, $500, $900 a week ? More?

help us understand the scope of work involved


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

CApainter said:


> Do you know the seriousness of gravel crawling my whiskery friend? All it takes is one stinkin rock to pierce the meniscus nerve and Awww!, over the edge a plump body goes. TC needs proper handling to get this job done, and PT's prepared to do it! Without me of course.


I'm sorry but maybe he shouldn't have took the job. Or maybe he should find a different trade imo. This is amateur work. Easy as it gets. If he is having an issue here he's got a world of problems in the future imo.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Open a can of Marquee, set it on the ground, and watch it apply itself. 

(I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself.)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe just get one of those big air bags they use for falling stunts and stuff. Then video tape it. That way we can all see it on Ridiculousness.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm sorry but maybe he shouldn't have took the job. Or maybe he should find a different trade imo. This is amateur work. Easy as it gets. If he is having an issue here he's got a world of problems in the future imo.


I'm just trying to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. There have been many times, over the years, where I have underestimated or overlooked something but couldn't turn back. It's especially easy to do when you are working alone.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I'm just trying to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. There have been many times, over the years, where I have underestimated or overlooked something but couldn't turn back. It's especially easy to do when you are working alone.


There's an old saying among climbers:


"Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment."


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think we all have an idea of what a professional painting company should look like. Unfortunately, what's happening on the streets doesn't necessarily reflect that most of the time. And consequently, sets the stage for critical review. 

It's like the dynamics of painting rarely allows the execution of a solid plan with predictable results. There always seems to be something overlooked, or unpredicted. Like weather conditions, equipment performance, or material characteristics. 

Painting almost forces you to accept the unknown while winding up momentum that can't be stopped. We become accustomed to accepting the challenge without receiving all of the information, knowing we will be faced with issues to overcome at some point in the project anyway. 

Why do we do this? Is it because homeowners, GC's, and other tradesmen, never seem to be interested or patient enough to understand the logistics or dynamics of painting? Because if they did, they'd realize just how much more goes into it, and therefore, would be forced to understand the justification for higher costs given just how laborious painting can be.

So as a result, painters don't fuss with all the little nuances concerning eave access, overspray, or weather conditions. We just give them what they want to know. When can you start? When will you finish? And, how much is it going to cost me?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Shades of Richmond....


He must be to good for us small guys now.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I'm sure there are videos around that would help him learn some tricks for doing this kind of work. Idaho Painter come to mind.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

TrueColors said:


> Id do it all from the ladder. Heck id bring a cutting can up with a ladder hook and 3" brush, scrape and paint as I go. *I'd use aura low luster,* hit it once maybe twice if it looked ****ty from the ground and be done with it.
> 
> Although I have been up and down ladders for my entire painting career so they really don't bother me. Maybe get a roofers harness if your scared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm going out on a limb,

but I'm gonna say Aura isn't specced for this job...


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

TopCut said:


> EDIT: I should add that we discussed a boom lift, but it wasn't within the budget of the complex. My bid was essentially for labor only, as* they had already discussed the maintenance guys handling this themselves, but they are simply too busy right now.*





TopCut said:


> *Hell, it's obvious now why maintenance didn't want to do this*





TopCut said:


> *It's just the eaves I'm scraping *and painting - they look like they're about 18" tall.


Is it likely the Maintenance Dept. refused the job in order to not be exposed to lead?

Or in order to not get caught exposing others to lead?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like the safe way to do this would be scaffolding. Maybe he can't get to all of it/it'd be too labor/cost intensive to set up/tear down. But that's what I'd do if someone said "Hey, you have to do this job." Do people not use scaffolding any more?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm sorry but maybe he shouldn't have took the job. Or maybe he should find a different trade imo. This is amateur work. Easy as it gets. If he is having an issue here he's got a world of problems in the future imo.


Maybe he shouldn't have taken the job, but I'm not sure an interior painter not knowing how to tackle a out-of-the-norm exterior job is reason for him to find another trade. A lot of interior painters may not step on a ladder but few times a year, and never an extension ladder. But I reckon they're probably just as good at their job as a guy who does nothing but exteriors would be at theirs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DrakeB said:


> Seems like the safe way to do this would be scaffolding. Maybe he can't get to all of it/it'd be too labor/cost intensive to set up/tear down. But that's what I'd do if someone said "Hey, you have to do this job." Do people not use scaffolding any more?


We sure do, and on a regular basis...anything from trestles and planks to ladder jack scaffold to towers of sectional frames. We almost never work off of ladders on exteriors.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Your fears should be remedied by having a quality fiberglass extension ladder. The ladder isn't going anywhere....


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Maybe he shouldn't have taken the job, but I'm not sure an interior painter not knowing how to tackle a out-of-the-norm exterior job is reason for him to find another trade. A lot of interior painters may not step on a ladder but few times a year, and never an extension ladder. But I reckon they're probably just as good at their job as a guy who does nothing but exteriors would be at theirs.


Best case scenario is when you go from exteriors to interior, I learned a lot about ladders, how to carry them, how to position them, and how to get to hard to reach places with the least amount of danger and physical strain. But I always painted slower at heights.

Interior is much easier, (and comfortable :yes: )but strategic thinking is often used in stairwells and odd architecture, now instead of a roof load of ladders, one 22' werner multipurpose handles all of it, and fits inside my hhr panel, when I need it. usually a 6 footer is all I need. So uncomplicated.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Id shoot it. And back roll
One guys just moving the ladder and footing it. And another guys fillin up the pump


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Listen to your gut instincts. If you do not have confidence on a ladder while NOT working, you're setting yourself up for trouble trying to manage paint, a brush and the work at the top of a ladder. You are risking serious injury or death. Even if you (and your buddies) are covered by L&I (which i doubt) is it worth the risk? You're coming up backwards (you haven't made the proper allowances) before you've even begun...might consider letting a pro take care of it.  If you're hellbent on trying it, lowe's has a ladder stabilizer (about $50ish) aka "bullhorns", buy a 2 gallon bucket, a 6" x 1/2" nap roller arm and cover, a "grid " (ask at the paint store--about $3) a quality brush, and a 20' pole. pour off about 3/4 (or less to get started) of 1 gallon into your bucket. (don't dunk your tools) do what you can from the roof without dumping your paint or killing yourself. roll the bottoms from the ground. It can get very messy. either you'll figure out how to use this system (use drops, more drops, and more drops--you're new. and keep a wet rag handy) or you will spend your 40 hours cleaning up messes. You'll know very quickly what it's really going to take to do 5 buildings. good luck! To be honest, I always do as much as I can from the roof like this. I hate spiders. I can go faster from the roof and spiders fall down, not up.lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TopCut,

Interesting (to say the least) read this thread provides. Lots of good info, and also judgements.

I'll try to be succinct and non-judgemental.

It appears you have a gut feeling that this is beyond your comfort zone, LISTEN to your gut. 

Pass on this one until you have the confidence that comes from experience and knowledge.

Give it to another with the stipulation that you be a helper so you can learn.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

DrakeB said:


> Maybe he shouldn't have taken the job, but I'm not sure an interior painter not knowing how to tackle a out-of-the-norm exterior job is reason for him to find another trade. A lot of interior painters may not step on a ladder but few times a year, and never an extension ladder. But I reckon they're probably just as good at their job as a guy who does nothing but exteriors would be at theirs.


No drake painters can't be scared of heights pretty much every job I do interior or exterior requires ladder work. It's second story work we are not talking about 50ft in the air. Give me a break.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DrakeB said:


> Maybe he shouldn't have taken the job, but I'm not sure an interior painter not knowing how to tackle a out-of-the-norm exterior job is reason for him to find another trade. A lot of interior painters may not step on a ladder but few times a year, and never an extension ladder. But I reckon they're probably just as good at their job as a guy who does nothing but exteriors would be at theirs.


Sorry Drake, you and I are usually on the same page on most issues but not on this. 

Between vaulted ceilings, two story entry ways, and high stairwells, we seem to need an extension ladder on about 50% of the jobs we do. Interior work typically won't expose a guy to anything over two stories, and it's easier to safely secure ladders inside, but slippery tile, wood, and vinyl require attention if you don't want to end up on your ass or noggin. 

I'm with Seth on this one, if heights or severe insecurity about ladders is an issue then painting of any type is not a good choice as a profession.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe it depends on your location. There's very, very few houses around here with areas that require much more than step ladders. Humble homes with farmers in them. I've never seen either of my two interior painters with an extension ladder. I'm not gonna claim to speak for all painters, I'm just saying that's what my experience is here.

I'm not sure TopCut is shaky-legged-too-terrified-to-move scared of heights, either- I think we might be reading into it a bit much. Afaik he just said he wasn't sure he'd be okay working up there for 5 buildings worth of job (alone, as he said). I wouldn't do that alone, either, and I'm not scared of heights particularly. It sounds like he's being sensible, not afraid.

Maybe I missed something that you guys caught, but I didn't see anything in his posts worth summarily dismissing him from the trade entirely. Just my 2c.

Edit: To be clear, I'd never do 30' extension ladder work without anyone else there to help. That's reckless, especially if you don't do ladder work often. I still don't think that would discount me from the painting trade should I ever decide to do more on the other side of things.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Sorry Drake, you and I are usually on the same page on most issues but not on this.
> 
> Between vaulted ceilings, two story entry ways, and high stairwells, we seem to need an extension ladder on about 50% of the jobs we do. Interior work typically won't expose a guy to anything over two stories, and it's easier to safely secure ladders inside, but slippery tile, wood, and vinyl require attention if you don't want to end up on your ass or noggin.
> 
> I'm with Seth on this one, if heights or severe insecurity about ladders is an issue then painting of any type is not a good choice as a profession.


He did mention that his usual work is painting apartments, so a 4- footer might be the tallest ladder he's ever needed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> He did mention that his usual work is painting apartments, so a 4- footer might be the tallest ladder he's ever needed.


Guess I figured that any building with two stories is going to have a stairwell somewhere, whether inside or out, and most of those will involve some extra height.



DrakeB said:


> Maybe it depends on your location. There's very, very few houses around here with areas that require much more than step ladders. Humble homes with farmers in them. I've never seen either of my two interior painters with an extension ladder. I'm not gonna claim to speak for all painters, I'm just saying that's what my experience is here.
> 
> I'm not sure TopCut is shaky-legged-too-terrified-to-move scared of heights, either- I think we might be reading into it a bit much. Afaik he just said he wasn't sure he'd be okay working up there for 5 buildings worth of job (alone, as he said). I wouldn't do that alone, either, and I'm not scared of heights particularly. It sounds like he's being sensible, not afraid.
> 
> ...


As for the OP being scared of any heights, no I didn't pick up on that. Having a healthy respect for ladder work if any kind is just being smart. But let's face it, not being comfortable about working on even a two story place seems to be a pretty good reason to find some other means of employment.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Different locales probably wider or narrower variety of obstacles, but then again it may be all about the income niche one targets.

It's not everyday that we all encounter interior spaces that require tricky ladder set ups, but it certainly is not uncommon, and something one needs to feel comfortable and familiar with in order to have ones' name passed on via word of mouth.

The only thing I needed to feel secure on this job was to have my son help set up and foot the ext ladder. I also laid down large pieces of EPDM mats under the ladders and the "drop zone")

I think the series of pix show the height well enough, but I think it was 12 or 13 feet to the bottom of each panel.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

At the end of the day, I predict money will be the driving force over prudence and TopCut will be posting beautiful pics of the facia boards, (from the ground floor of course), to the dismay of all the naysayers. Go get em' TC! But be as safe as possible, and follow all the lead work requirements.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Different locales probably wider or narrower variety of obstacles, but then again it may be all about the income niche one targets.
> 
> It's not everyday that we all encounter interior spaces that require tricky ladder set ups, but it certainly is not uncommon, and something one needs to feel comfortable and familiar with in order to have ones' name passed on via word of mouth.
> 
> ...


Not sure I'd be comfortable walking on that floor, much less trying to set up stuff on it. That place is gorgeous. Given my propensity for dropping things, I probably shouldn't ever go in that house.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Haven't worked with ladders "yet"? This conjures up a lot of questions... :blink:


Lol. Before I went on my own I was doing what I do same stuff every day for 15-16 years. :no:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Awesome pics DeArch. Love the inlay in the floor. The paper looks great too. Ive been on little ladders and 40s since I was young. If he's talking about the soffit or fascia its a cake walk to me and probably most experienced painters on this sight. The people I know that aren't comfortable at higher heights never get used to it or never get better at climbing a ladder. Those guys scare me. They're usually so nervous its just not safe.
Some people just don't need to be on them at all. Of coarse if I could make a living on just a 4 footer all the time I wouldn't touch a 24.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I painted and had a crew, it was understood that no one had their "ladder legs" after a long winter, so I would have spring training at my house.

The first time of the season on a 16 ft long plank causes a little knee shakin. It stops soon enough as equilibrium is mastered. 

But yes, some folks just never reach that level of comfortableness.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> When I painted and had a crew, it was understood that no one had their "ladder legs" after a long winter, so I would have spring training at my house.
> 
> The first time of the season on a 16 ft long plank causes a little knee shakin. It stops soon enough as equilibrium is mastered.
> 
> But yes, some folks just never reach that level of comfortableness.


We had a guy ( briefly ) who couldn't walk on a plank, he had to crawl. That wasn't what got him fired, though. He was a pig to our lead painter....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> We had a guy ( briefly ) who couldn't walk on a plank, he had to crawl. That wasn't what got him fired, though. He was a pig to our lead painter....


WOW, you're so old you had an employee that painted lead, most of these kids here contain it :whistling2: :vs_laugh: :vs_smirk:

jeeesh, bill, you think you're so clever with your damn heteronyms


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> We had a guy ( briefly ) who couldn't walk on a plank, he had to crawl. That wasn't what got him fired, though. *He was a pig to our lead painter....*


So just how hot was she?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> So just how hot was she?


...and she put up with that sort of bull shiat from other trades for 13 years, nothing I could do about that. On our crew, that sort of comment got you fired faster than padding your time card.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Well thanks for the mention. You much watch my channel.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

theidahopainter said:


> Well thanks for the mention. You much watch my channel.



Not so much.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

I would use a ladder with a stabilizer on it. It sets the ladder away from the building about a foot. The I would spray the soffits and brush and roll the fascia. If the building has access use a Genie Lift. Makes life fast and easy. Of course follow good safety rules.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

theidahopainter said:


> I would use a ladder with a stabilizer on it. It sets the ladder away from the building about a foot. The I would spray the soffits and brush and roll the fascia. If the building has access use a Genie Lift. Makes life fast and easy. Of course follow good safety rules.


I think you might be a few months late there, buddy.

Also, posts 3 and 10 mention lift and stabilizer. Lots of posts mentioning safety.

There's potential for a humorous remark in here somewhere about caliber of work correlating to quality of forum posts, but I'll let someone smarter than me make it.


----------

